# What type of pygo?



## zep (Oct 12, 2005)

I have had this fish for a little while now and was wondering what it is. It doesn't look like a red to me because of the body shape and coloration.

Tell me what you guys think.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

p.natteri


----------



## zep (Oct 12, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> p.natteri


obviously not


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

I also think it's a red.


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

zep said:


> p.natteri


obviously not
[/quote]

Why do you say so? I am pretty sure that it's a RBP and that Frank or GG will agree. Anyway, if you're still not satisfied wait to get the official verdict from one of the above. In anycase its a nice looking fish!

Jay


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

zep said:


> p.natteri


obviously not
[/quote]

im looking at one of my reds right now and it looks the same


----------



## zep (Oct 12, 2005)

jaejae said:


> p.natteri


obviously not
[/quote]

Why do you say so? I am pretty sure that it's a RBP and that Frank or GG will agree. Anyway, if you're still hot satisfied wait to get the official verdict from one of the above. In anycase its a nice looking fish!

Jay








[/quote]

Here is a few shots of him beside a RBP for comparison.


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> p.natteri


obviously not
[/quote]

im looking at one of my reds right now and it looks the same








[/quote]

Sure it's a red, It's definately not a caribe as there is no humeral spot and it's not a piraya as there are none of the distinct flames that extends above the lateral line.

It's a natt!


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

IT HAS RED EYES, HAS TO BE P.NATTERI


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

I see your point that the fish are not identical however Frank will be the first to tell you that even _P.Nattereri_ are found extensively throughout the Amazon and with the Amazon being such a large area there will be colour variations. In anycase if you still need reassuring then wait for GG or Frank. I still think it's a plain ol' RBP.


----------



## zep (Oct 12, 2005)

how can you say p natteri when it is clearly completely different than the p natteri right beside it? and where do you see red eyes?


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

ternetzi?
Still a natt but a yellow one.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

zep said:


> how can you say p natteri when it is clearly completely different than the p natteri right beside it? and where do you see red eyes?


IN THIS PIC 
View attachment 83255


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

zep said:


> how can you say p natteri when it is clearly completely different than the p natteri right beside it? and where do you see red eyes?


 Man whatever! It seems like you want it to be something else so much that no matter what anybody says you will contest it! Just tell everyone you have a _Pygocentrus nattibepiraya_ if it makes you feel better. In anycase it's no Serra that's for damn sure. I will put my c**k on the block it's not and I am pretty sure it's not a caribe or piraya.

Tell me what do you think it is?

Jay

"Color of Life: 
Extremely variable in belly coloration, body spotting (includes reticulated pattern and non-spotting within same regions). Eye color normally has reddish tint to none, dependant on locality. "

Taken from the species information section on the site!


----------



## zep (Oct 12, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> how can you say p natteri when it is clearly completely different than the p natteri right beside it? and where do you see red eyes?


IN THIS PIC 
View attachment 83255

[/quote]

The eyes are not red and the eyes dont even look red in this pic.

And you can turn your cap locks off.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

zep said:


> how can you say p natteri when it is clearly completely different than the p natteri right beside it? and where do you see red eyes?


IN THIS PIC 
View attachment 83255

[/quote]

The eyes are not red and the eyes dont even look red in this pic.

And you can turn your cap locks off.
[/quote]

DUDE, YOU MUST BE COLOR BLIND IF YOU DONT SEE THE RED ON THE EYE
View attachment 83256


----------



## zep (Oct 12, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> how can you say p natteri when it is clearly completely different than the p natteri right beside it? and where do you see red eyes?


IN THIS PIC 
View attachment 83255

[/quote]

The eyes are not red and the eyes dont even look red in this pic.

And you can turn your cap locks off.
[/quote]

DUDE, YOU MUST BE COLOR BLIND IF YOU DONT SEE THE RED ON THE EYE
View attachment 83256

[/quote]

the eyes of this fish are not red i can tell because he is right beside me. this is a red eye below:
View attachment 83257


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

DONT MATTER, ITS STILL, P.NATTERI


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

OK zep, Could you tell us all what kinda P you think it is?????


----------



## zep (Oct 12, 2005)

jaejae said:


> OK zep, Could you tell us all what kinda P you think it is?????


If I knew I wouldn't be posting here. At first glance at the pet store in the their lighting it looked like piraya to me but when I got him home it didn't look like a piraya anymore. The guy I bought it through said it was caribe but I know it isn't...

But on the other hand his body shape is completely different than my other RBP. Plus, he is about twice as thick and his jaw is over twice the size of the others. Plus he has no red him him with a lot of yellow at the bottom.


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

zep said:


> OK zep, Could you tell us all what kinda P you think it is?????


If I knew I wouldn't be posting here. At first glance at the pet store in the their lighting it looked like piraya to me but when I got him home it didn't look like a piraya anymore. The guy I bought it through said it was caribe but I know it isn't...

But on the other hand his body shape is completely different than my other RBP. Plus, he is about twice as thick and his jaw is over twice the size of the others. Plus he has no red him him with a lot of yellow at the bottom.
[/quote]

Allright zep,

let's wait and see what Frank or GG says. I hope for your sake that it is a piraya but I am pretty sure it's not. Anyway, I am no pygo expert. (how much did you pay for it? and what size is it?)

Jay


----------



## zep (Oct 12, 2005)

jaejae said:


> OK zep, Could you tell us all what kinda P you think it is?????


If I knew I wouldn't be posting here. At first glance at the pet store in the their lighting it looked like piraya to me but when I got him home it didn't look like a piraya anymore. The guy I bought it through said it was caribe but I know it isn't...

But on the other hand his body shape is completely different than my other RBP. Plus, he is about twice as thick and his jaw is over twice the size of the others. Plus he has no red him him with a lot of yellow at the bottom.
[/quote]

Allright zep,

let's wait and see what Frank or GG says. I hope for your sake that it is a piraya but I am pretty sure it's not. Anyway, I am no pygo expert. (how much did you pay for it? and what size is it?)

Jay
[/quote]

Paid 6$CDN each for my RBP and paid 50$CDN flat for this fish.

EDIT: size is about 6.5" for total length


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

How big is this fishA?


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Ternetzi. Or yellow natt in other words. He definitely looks a bit different than the red bellies.
Just my $.02


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

this might help, in some way








New Guy, One of my big terns I picked up yesterda


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Pygocentrus nattereri. ID Complete.


----------

